# Queen Laying In Back Of Jenter Plugs



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Funny! So, your queen hadn't been confined yet, or was there another queen in the hive?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Why did you leave the back off of it?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

aren't there supposed to be little brown caps that go over the nubs? larvae shouldn't be on the other side like we see, or is this some different system?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes they have a back plate that goes over the back of the plugs and would keep the queen out. But I found it a rather poorly fitting thing that easily came off, plus when it did work wax moths got in there making webs and safe from the bees. I just decided not to use it, which mostly works.


----------



## Juhani Lunden (Oct 3, 2013)

Oldtimer said:


> Yes they have a back plate that goes over the back of the plugs and would keep the queen out. But I found it a rather poorly fitting thing that easily came off, plus when it did work wax moths got in there making webs and safe from the bees. I just decided not to use it, which mostly works.


The cover is hard to take away! 

When I read your OP it made me almost laugh. You should give this queen some extra bonus, some gift she would love.? Must have been hard to get those eggs in place! Acrobatic!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I was thinking that. She's a good girl .

Normal problem is honey getting stored in them and the bees even cap them. If bees will even store honey in those, well one of those flow hives should be no problem at all!


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

If I were an internet scientist, would not the picture prove nurse bees move eggs, sometimes more than one?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

LOL good thought!

But if it were the case, how come no eggs appear in the front bit, if I put the queen excluder piece over it?


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

It is an obvious internet truth that “no eggs (will) appear in the front bit, if (Oldtimer) put the queen excluder piece over it” - these exhibited eggs were placed by “robber nurse bees” that moved eggs from other cells; heck with it, we have sufficient evidence to assert they were eggnapped by Viking bees that are attracted to Flow Hive-type plastic, but only if it is altered by the bonding of formic and oxalic acids. If 12 beekeepers say so, maybe we can get it in Wikipedia! The other possibility is your queen saw an opportunity to lay an egg in a cell that has a rear entrance; your newly-developed, and therefore exotic and valuable line of bees, have learned to create cells allowing for access from the rear for mite removal purposes. Hopefully they also learn to cap both entrances when filled with honey.

Just trying to think outside the box!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Ha Ha, good one!


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

Duplicate post - do not know how.
Just not thinking - in or outside the box!


----------

